# Floating Plant suggestions



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Right now I have Water Lettuce, Duckweed and Hornwort in my tank as floaters but I was wondering if anyone can suggest any other types of floating plants that would be good in a 10g tank?

I love the Duckweed and all but holy crap! The stuff just spread over half of the tank over night it seems! It was just in one corner and now I'm scooping it out once or twice a week! I'd like to replace it with another type of floating plant if possible.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Frogbit or red root floater


----------



## Wiedertäufer (Nov 17, 2007)

My duck weed hasn't really grown at all. The hornwort though, is rapidly filling my tank.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Frogbit or red root floater


I've never heard of red root but I have heard of Frogbit. Can you tell me what they look like or direct me to a site that has photos of them?



Wiedertäufer said:


> My duck weed hasn't really grown at all. The hornwort though, is rapidly filling my tank.


At first, my duckweed didn't grow at all but now it's just spreading like a wildfire!


----------



## Wiedertäufer (Nov 17, 2007)

Well that's good. Unlike many, I actually want a bit of duckweed to grow. I don't quite want to have it go like wildfire, but it'll do what it'll do.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

Red_Rose said:


> I've never heard of red root but I have heard of Frogbit. Can you tell me what they look like or direct me to a site that has photos of them?
> <SNIP>


Phyllanthus fluitans: As shown on APC PlantFinder

If you find any, let me know where please...I've looked and not had any luck.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Limnobium_laevigatum.php










http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=61


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd love to have both plants but then I'd have to remove my water lettuce just for both of them to fit in there! lol

I did a search on the red root plant and I don't even know if I would be able to use that in my tank if I found any. It says that the plant prefers soft, acidic to neutral water. My water is very hard and alkaline.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

You can often find red root floaters & frogbit on Aquabid.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

This is a reputable Canadian supplier of the floating plants that you are looking for. The only problem is that they don't deliver after October of every year and minimum order is $25. I may still order from them next year if needed. They have quite an interesting collection of floating plants.
http://www.hawaiianbotanicals.com/aquatics.html


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

I still need some duckweed for my tank(s) especially my goldfish.....I dont really know about floaters other than watersprite, or water fern.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Cadamine Lyrata is one hardy fast growing floating plant, in my experience. I have grown it in a natural planted tank, low light low tech tank, and high tech, high light c02 tank and it fluorishes in all my tanks. Every week, I have to clip a ton of cardamine from my 40 gallon tank to keep it from totally choking out the tank's surface. During the last trim. I filled 3 large zip lock bags full on cuttings, that I gave away. Even after filling the bags, I filled a bucket 1/4 full of clippings that I had to throw out.

If you live in Canada and are interested, I am prepared to ship some clippings for the cost of shipping only, which is what you will have to cover. I will not charge anything for the plant. The plants are grown in my 40 gallon tank with a UV sterilizer on 24/7. There have been no fish deaths in this tank except for a nine year old Siamese Algae Eater which died of c02 overdose and not disease, so the plants should be free off fungus and bad bacteria.

This is a picture of the stuff growing in my 40 gallon high tech planted tank. I anchored the stems down.


















Drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

It looks like Hydrocotyle Leucocephala (Brazilian Pennywort).

I wonder what the differences are.


----------

